# colditz castle



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

ello guys has anybody been to colditz castle.i no its a hotel now been looking on the net for there direct web page cant find it can anybody help cheers.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Try HERE


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Went there few years ago and took the "guided tour". Very interesting. Before the second world war,we were told it had been a mental hospital. There was a Porche Rally on at the time we were there. Not far from the Castle is a campsite within easy walk through the woods, but can"t remember the name.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I was there 10 years ago when the Elbe/Donau/ Danube all flooded Eastern Europe and Colditz village was hit quite hard. 

Walking down through the village there were signs of how high the water had risen up to the walls of the houses. Mud and silt were everywhere.

It is impressive to be inside the castle in 'East Germany' when not many years earlier it was not accessible to Westerners. The POW museum was an eye opener seeing how inventive they were at their escape plans and creations. 

The guide told us that the hotel/castle/hospital had been sold recently for 1p for restoration


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We were there August 2010, didn't notice any indication it was a hotel. The castle where the POW's were kept was very interesting, the escape stats show the Brits were just not going to settle in :lol:


----------

